# introducing my clan



## gemnjoe04 (Oct 17, 2008)

i had over 100 different breeds at the beginning of the year but im now just down to the brahmas and the silkies had a serious downsizing 

meet littlefoot hes a silver blue partridge brahma now and then

















blue partridge brahma lady










Silver blue lady










lemon pyle, silver blue and blue partridge










invading the kitchen










silkies


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

OOHHH woow how fantastic are they  i love chickens thats one thing i would love to own.....al have to play that dam lotto more


----------



## TinaLC (Nov 1, 2008)

Great pictures - love the silkies I have a trio of them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

wow what beautiful birds, stuning,


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow - very unusual. Loved them.


----------



## TortMad (Oct 2, 2008)

Oh wow they are stunning


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

What gorgeous birds they all are.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2009)

What amazing birds!


----------



## krazyman7 (Dec 30, 2009)

nice birds!

r brahamas hard to raise???

Welcome 2 Chickens In The Garden


----------



## SpanishWaterDog&Reptiles! (Jun 20, 2010)

Your chickens are gorgeous!
Stunning silkies you have there, they are my favourite type of chicken!


----------

